# Port Mansfield....WOW!



## hereford (Aug 25, 2005)

So my brother in law is getting married, is a hard core angler like me, and had never been to Port Mansfield. His two buddies came too and we made all my hotspots and luckily the fish were around too. We had a double decker condo for 3 nights, light winds, and LOTS AND LOTS of Reds. We found all the fish in super skinny water. I'd say 80% of the fish came in 8 inches or less of water. It was pretty much like a bow hunting trip. Spot your prey from a distance before they see you, stalk silently until you're within striking distance, let'em have it. Norton sand eel Jr. in silver and chartreuse was the ticket. 

I'm not a fan of keeping a lot of fish. Its about the experience, not the load. However, these guys have been striking out a lot lately and I figured one good load like this a year was ok. Lots of fun. 

Mansfield just has a magic to it like no where else.


----------



## hereford (Aug 25, 2005)

Also forgot to say that very little trout were to be had.


----------

